# Solved: Coppermine Photo Gallery - Internal Server Error



## sdsurfchick (Sep 3, 2011)

Being self-taught, I am only marginally tech savvy. However, I created a photo gallery a couple of years ago in which there are now over 25,000 photos available for registered viewers. From time to time I have problems with batch upload, but eventually I get in.

Yesterday I successfully uploaded over 500 photos utilizing filezilla. Other than clicking in each album to be sure there were no inappropriate files uploaded or scheduled to upload, I did not mess around in the files. Once the uploads were completed, I clicked to view and was not allowed into my site. The people who view my site are in my Yahoo Group. I asked them if they could get onto the site. Only one person could enter, most could not. Strangely enough, I can view the site on my blackberry.

Here's what happens: IF I delete all browser information, I get to the log-in page of www.thggallery.com. I put in my password, which is accepted. I click to enter and several minutes later I get:

"Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache Server at www.thggallery.com Port 80"

If I do not delete browser information, I get the error before reaching the site.

I have checked with my host (godaddy) and they assure me the problem is not on their end, which seems correct, since* I and a couple others can navigate the site, either on desktop, laptop or blackberry.*

I have tried reading the Coppermine manuals and extremely rude and shrill help forum and it might as well be written in Greek, not to mention I'm not in the mood to be scolded. Again, I am not a techie.

I believe I have figured out that I am running cpg1.4 as opposed to 1.5. I do not think I have ever done any plug-ins.

Oh, I have a desktop and laptop and tried IE and Chrome on both, without success.

Forgive the missive. I did read the tech guy instructions and saw that as much information as possible is good. One instance where TMI is not an issue?! Thanks for any attention you can give to this problem. This gallery is integral to my livelihood, so any constructive thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## sdsurfchick (Sep 3, 2011)

UPDATE: I asked a friend who could still access the gallery to sign in as me and make herself an administrator. Not only did that not work, now she cannot even sign in as herself. As of right now, as far as I know, I am the only member who can view the site, but that is from my blackberry.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

These errors can be caused by a multitude of different things. Go Daddy IMHO are not one of the good suppliers and their tech support I have found leaves much to be desired. 

The Coppermine support forum is a nightmare and the support from the developers is appalling, confrontational and downright terrible. That is why I stopped using it.

As you can ftp to your site have you considered updating Coppermine to a supported version? Alternatively you could reinstall your current version of Coppermine.

If you decide to go down the update route log into cPanel and backup your Coppermine database first and then go ahead with the reinstall / update. Given where you are at the moment this may be your best option.


----------



## sdsurfchick (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Colinsp. You aren't going to believe this next question. When I reinstall the new Coppermine, will it uninstall the old one and all of the data magically reappear in the new program? Seriously. I don't know things like this. If rebuilding all the albums and transfers 25,000 photos to those categories and photos is involved, I'd just as soon pay for and learn a program that has a better supper system. I've been on this problem for about 24 hours now, and I need some sleep. I look forward to you and others input tomorrow, if anyone is around. Thank you so much. Goodnight.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

With Coppermine the photos are stored in a folder which will not be overwritten on install. The data SHOULD appear in the new install providing that you copy off and replace the configuration files as the majority of the data is stored in a database. That is why I said backup the database first.

It is a while since I had anything to do with Coppermine so a search on their forums should find you the config files that you need to ring fence to ensure that your site continues to function. Hopefully someone with a bit more recent experience will chime in.


----------



## sdsurfchick (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Colinsp. I have started to receive some help. I think we've found the problem (s). I do not know how those files were dropped, but repair work will begin soon. I will mark this solved when it is. By the say, to which program did you move? And do you suggest moving away from godaddy as well as Coppermine? I am paid up for a while now, but need to think about this going forward and remember that one gets what they pay for (i.e. free sites). Thanks again.


- -
admin.php - -
albmgr.php - -
anycontent.php - -
banning.php - -
bridgemgr.php - -
calendar.php - -
catmgr.php - -
charsetmgr.php - -
config.php - -
db_ecard.php - -
db_input.php - -
delete.php - -
displayecard.php - -
displayimage.php - -
displayreport.php - -
ecard.php - -
editOnePic.php - -
editpics.php - -
exifmgr.php - -
faq.php - -
forgot_passwd.php - -
getlang.php - -
groupmgr.php - -
image_processor.php - -
index.php - -
install.php - -
installer.css - -
keyword_create_dict.php - -
keyword_select.php - -
keywordmgr.php - -
login.php - -
logout.php - -
minibrowser.php - -
mode.php - -
modifyalb.php - -
phpinfo.php - -
picEditor.php - -
picmgr.php - -
pluginmgr.php - -
profile.php - -
ratepic.php - -
register.php - -
relocate_server.php - -
report_file.php - -
reviewcom.php - -
scripts.js - -
search.php - -
searchnew.php - -
showthumb.php - -
stat_details.php - -
thumbnails.php - -
update.php - -
upgrade-1.0-to-1.2.php - -
upload.php - -
usermgr.php - -
util.php - -
versioncheck.php - -
viewlog.php - -
xp_publish.php - -
zipdownload.php - -
albums - -
albums/index.php - -
albums/edit/index.html - -
albums/edit/no_FTP-uploads_into_this_folder! - -
albums/edit - -
albums/edit/index.html - -
albums/userpics - -
albums/userpics/index.php - -
albums/userpics/no_FTP-uploads_into_this_folder! - -
bridge - -
bridge/coppermine.inc.php - -
bridge/invisionboard20.inc.php - -
bridge/mambo.inc.php - -
bridge/mybb.inc.php - -
bridge/phorum.inc.php - -
bridge/phpbb.inc.php - -
bridge/phpbb2018.inc.php - -
bridge/phpbb22.inc.php - -
bridge/punbb115.inc.php - -
bridge/punbb12.inc.php - -
bridge/smf10.inc.php - -
bridge/smf20.inc.php - -
bridge/udb_base.inc.php - -
bridge/vbulletin30.inc.php - -
bridge/xmb.inc.php - -
bridge/xoops.inc.php - -
docs - -
docs/faq.htm - -
docs/faq_de.htm - -
docs/faq_fr.htm - -
docs/index.htm - -
docs/index_es.htm - -
docs/index_fr.htm - -
docs/README.html - -
docs/showdoc.php - -
docs/style.css - -
docs/theme.htm - -
docs/translation.htm - -
docs/pics - -
docs/theme - -
docs/theme/edit_style.html - -
docs/theme/edit_template.html - -
docs/theme/edit_theme.html - -
docs/theme/index.html - -
docs/theme/style.css - -
docs/theme/validation.html - -
include - -
include/archive.php - -
include/config.inc.php - -
include/config.inc.php.sample - -
include/crop.inc.php - -
include/debugger.inc.php - -
include/exif.php - -
include/exif_php.inc.php - -
include/functions.inc.php - -
include/imageObjectGD.class.php - -
include/imageObjectIM.class.php - -
include/index.html - -
include/init.inc.php - -
include/iptc.inc.php - -
include/keyword.inc.php - -
include/langfallback.inc.php - -
include/logger.inc.php - -
include/mailer.inc.php - -
include/mb.inc.php - -
include/media.functions.inc.php - -
include/phpmailer.lang-en.php - -
include/picmgmt.inc.php - -
include/plugin_api.inc.php - -
include/search.inc.php - -
include/select_lang.inc.php - -
include/slideshow.inc.php - -
include/smilies.inc.php - -
include/smtp.inc.php - -
include/sql_parse.php - -
include/themes.inc.php - -
include/update.inc.php - -
include/zip.lib.php - -
include/makers - -
include/makers/canon.php - -
include/makers/fujifilm.php - -
include/makers/gps.php - -
include/makers/nikon.php - -
include/makers/olympus.php - -
include/makers/sanyo.php - -
lang - -
lang/albanian.php - -
lang/arabic.php - -
lang/basque.php - -
lang/brazilian_portuguese.php - -
lang/bulgarian.php - -
lang/catalan.php - -
lang/chinese_big5.php - -
lang/chinese_gb.php - -
lang/czech.php - -
lang/danish.php - -
lang/dutch.php - -
lang/english.php - -
lang/english_gb.php - -
lang/estonian.php - -
lang/finnish.php - -
lang/french.php - -
lang/galician.php - -
lang/georgian.php - -
lang/german.php - -
lang/german_sie.php - -
lang/greek.php - -
lang/hebrew.php - -
lang/hindi.php - -
lang/hungarian.php - -
lang/indonesian.php - -
lang/italian.php - -
lang/japanese.php - -
lang/korean.php - -
lang/latvian.php - -
lang/lithuanian.php - -
lang/macedonian.php - -
lang/norwegian.php - -
lang/persian.php - -
lang/polish.php - -
lang/portuguese.php - -
lang/romanian.php - -
lang/russian.php - -
lang/serbian.php - -
lang/serbian_cy.php - -
lang/slovak.php - -
lang/slovenian.php - -
lang/spanish.php - -
lang/swedish.php - -
lang/thai.php - -
lang/turkish.php - -
lang/ukrainian.php - -
lang/vietnamese.php - -
lang/welsh.php - -
logs - -
logs/log_header.inc.php - -
plugins - -
plugins/sample - -
plugins/sample/codebase.php - -
plugins/sample/configuration.php - -
sql - -
sql/basic.sql - -
sql/schema.sql - -
sql/update.sql - -
themes - -
themes/classic - -
themes/classic/style.css - -
themes/classic/template.html - -
themes/classic/theme.php - -
themes/classic/images - -
themes/eyeball - -
themes/eyeball/style.css - -
themes/eyeball/template.html - -
themes/eyeball/theme.php - -
themes/eyeball/images - -
themes/fruity - -
themes/fruity/style.css - -
themes/fruity/template.html - -
themes/fruity/theme.php - -
themes/fruity/images - -
themes/hardwired - -
themes/hardwired/style.css - -
themes/hardwired/template.html - -
themes/hardwired/theme.php - -
themes/hardwired/images - -
themes/igames - -
themes/igames/style.css - -
themes/igames/template.html - -
themes/igames/theme.php - -
themes/igames/images - -
themes/mac_ox_x - -
themes/mac_ox_x/style.css - -
themes/mac_ox_x/template.html - -
themes/mac_ox_x/theme.php - -
themes/mac_ox_x/images - -
themes/project_vii - -
themes/project_vii/style.css - -
themes/project_vii/template.html - -
themes/project_vii/theme.php - -
themes/project_vii/images - -
themes/rainy_day - -
themes/rainy_day/style.css - -
themes/rainy_day/template.html - -
themes/rainy_day/theme.php - -
themes/rainy_day/images - -
themes/sample - -
themes/sample/style.css - -
themes/sample/template.html - -
themes/sample/theme.php - -
themes/sample/images - -
themes/water_drop - -
themes/water_drop/style.css - -
themes/water_drop/template.html - -
themes/water_drop/theme.php  - -
themes/water_drop/images - -
Summary
Total files/folders checked: 256
Mandatory files missing: 125
Optional files missing: 131
Files left over from outdated Coppermine version: 0
Outdated file versions: 0


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I moved from Coppermine to Wordpress. I imported all my images into the NextGen Gallery plug-in in Wordpress.Now when I want to add new photos I create a new post and attach that shoots gallery to the post. It works well for me but may not suit your use. Gallery, ZenPhoto and 4images are popular alternatives to Coppermine.

I moved from GoDaddy to NinjaLion, who come in most reviews top tens of hosting providers. I opted for a server in Amsterdam as I am based in Europe, it is lightening fast and since I moved to them I have not had one outage, Pingdom reports 100% availability every month. Like all hosting companies everyone has good and bad experiences. If you are happy with the service that you have had from GoDaddy don't let me influence you into changing supplier.

Hopefully you will manage to get your gallery sorted and back on-line.


----------



## sdsurfchick (Sep 3, 2011)

So much thanks Colinsp!!!


----------

